# Mr. Outlook



## ExecEd (May 17, 2002)

Is there a Mr. Outlook site anyone knows of?


----------



## Jack in the UK (May 17, 2002)

I wish there was but there only one Bill Jelen in the world, so i have NEVR found a site worth much.

Boards there are many most aweful.

Outlook i would go on Microsoft site or Yuck! search the net for some help.

If its excel related post on here IE excel range to Outlook how?


----------



## Von Pookie (May 17, 2002)

Ed,

Try The Word Expert Forums.

Dreamboat's got forums for pretty much the whole Office suite of stuff, Outlook included


----------



## Anne Troy (May 17, 2002)

Dreamboat's not too bad at Outlook.

However, there IS a Ms. Outlook of sorts.

http://www.slipstick.com

If it's Outlook Express, do a search for the word Tomsterdam, I forget the name of the site (that might be it).


----------

